# want to find an embroiderer (is that a word)



## nrspees (Sep 27, 2006)

hey i am curious i am just starting a clothing company and am looking for a really awesome embroiderer (still dont know if that is a word) (too much school today!) let me know! thanks

nathan


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Did you try the phone book? I searched my local online yellow pages for "embroidery" and came up with quite a few.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

nrspees said:


> hey i am curious i am just starting a clothing company and am looking for a really awesome embroiderer (still dont know if that is a word) (too much school today!) let me know! thanks
> 
> nathan


I think *PrintMojo* does that.... you can also get plastisol ink transfers made when your artwork looks like embroidery. In glitter colors they look awwwesome.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I think PrintMojo does that


PrintMojo is more of an all-in-one type printing/fulfillment service. 

If the orignal poster wanted just embroidery done, I agree with Jasonda that the best method might be to just find a local screen printing/emboidery shop from the yellow pages or online local searches.


----------



## taylormade (Sep 27, 2006)

can someone shed some light on how much one should be paying for embroidery? It seems like so many people charge different prices that its hard to gauge when you are getting a good deal. I would like to get some embroidery done as well, but im confused on the pricing. thanks!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

taylormade said:


> can someone shed some light on how much one should be paying for embroidery? It seems like so many people charge different prices that its hard to gauge when you are getting a good deal. I would like to get some embroidery done as well, but im confused on the pricing. thanks!!


The pricing depends on a few factors like what type of garments (if they are providing them), how many stitches it takes to digitize your design, what kind of quantities you'll be doing.

If you ask around to a few different local embroiderers and give them the exact same specs, it should give you a good range of pricing. Just like any service industry, there will be those that charge more and there will be those that charge less. 

Sometimes you're paying more for better quality, but with local shops, you'll be able to go in and see the quality first hand.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

In my area depending on the number of garments, you can plan on .50-.75 per thousand stitches and retil prices are $1 -$1.25 per thousand......... Good luck ....JB


----------



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

Are you looking for an embroidery machine to purchase? Or just a person to do embroidery for you? I have an embroidery machine and I have used to just about everyday for the last 3 monthes and I love it. I have the Babylock Embroidery Professional. And for a large machine, it's very use friendly, I think.


----------

